# ROB V: Tuesday MLB POWER CARD UP



## golden contender (May 4, 2021)

The Tuesday MLB Comp play is on the LA. Dodgers at 2:20 eastern in game 1 of the double header. We will play this game on the run line to avod the heavy money line. The Cubs are in the nasty 3-30 system below that pertains to heavy home dogs. Another interesting system dating to 1995 plays against home dogs off a road loss by 1 run after scoring 10 or more runs. The Cubs are off the 13-12 loss to the Reds and the Dodgers coasted past Milwaukee. Kershaw has been solid with a 2.09 era this year while Hendricks for The Cubs has an elevated 7.34 Era. LA has won 4 of the last 5 in the series, Chicago is 0-7 at home with a total of 6.5 or less. Look for the Dodgers to take the opener of the doubleheader. See the 3-30 System against Chicago below. Play LA on the Run line. Rob V- GC Sports





SU: 3-30


Apr 18, 2017 box Tue home Braves Mike Foltynewicz - R Nationals Max Scherzer - R 1-3 -2 L -3.0 U 5-7 1-0 0-3 175 7.0 9
Jun 04, 2017 box Sun home Orioles Chris Tillman - R Red Sox Chris Sale - L 3-7 -4 L 1.0 O 9-9 1-0 1-4 178 9.0 9
Apr 10, 2018 box Tue home Marlins Caleb Smith - L Mets Jacob deGrom - R 6-8 -2 L 6.0 O 11-9 1-0 2-3 178 8.0 9
Apr 17, 2018 box Tue home Padres Bryan Mitchell - R Dodgers Alex Wood - L 3-7 -4 L 2.5 O 5-11 1-1 0-4 195 7.5 10+
Apr 19, 2018 box Thu home Mariners Marco Gonzales - L Astros Charlie Morton - R 2-9 -7 L 2.5 O 7-11 1-0 0-7 170 8.5 9
May 16, 2018 box Wed home Tigers Ryan Carpenter - L Indians Trevor Bauer - R 0-6 -6 L -3.0 U 5-10 1-0 0-6 185 9.0 9
May 19, 2018 box Sat home Royals Danny Duffy - L Yankees Luis Severino - R 3-8 -5 L 2.5 O 9-14 0-0 0-5 220 8.5 9
Jun 10, 2018 box Sun home Tigers Artie Lewicki - R Indians Corey Kluber - R 2-9 -7 L 3.0 O 5-14 3-1 0-7 210 8.0 9
Jul 12, 2018 box Thu home Padres Tyson Ross - R Dodgers Ross Stripling - R 2-3 -1 L -2.5 U 8-5 0-0 0-3 180 7.5 9
Apr 06, 2019 box Sat home Orioles Dylan Bundy - R Yankees JA Happ - L 4-6 -2 L 1.5 O 8-11 0-2 1-2 170 8.5 9
May 22, 2019 box Wed home Orioles Dan Straily - R Yankees CC Sabathia - L 5-7 -2 L 1.5 O 7-13 0-1 0-5 210 10.5 9
Jun 04, 2019 box Tue home Diamondbacks Taylor Clarke - R Dodgers Hyun Jin Ryu - L 0-9 -9 L -0.5 U 3-12 2-3 0-9 200 9.5 9
Jun 04, 2019 box Tue home Royals Glenn Sparkman - R Red Sox Eduardo Rodriguez - L 3-8 -5 L 1.0 O 7-10 0-1 2-6 177 10.0 9
Jun 06, 2019 box Thu home Blue Jays Edwin Jackson - R Yankees JA Happ - L 2-6 -4 L -2.0 U 8-8 1-1 0-6 190 10.0 9
Jun 09, 2019 box Sun home Rangers Drew Smyly - L Athletics Frankie Montas - R 8-9 -1 L 6.0 O 15-11 2-2 0-8 180 11.0 9
Jun 15, 2019 box Sat home Tigers Gregory Soto - L Indians Shane Bieber - R 2-4 -2 L -3.0 U 6-9 1-0 0-3 220 9.0 9
Jun 25, 2019 box Tue home Orioles Jimmy Yacabonis - R Padres Logan Allen - L 3-8 -5 L 0.0 P 11-12 0-2 1-6 177 11.0 9
Jun 30, 2019 box Sun home Orioles Gabriel Ynoa - R Indians Shane Bieber - R 0-2 -2 L -8.5 U 5-10 0-0 0-2 220 10.5 9
Jul 05, 2019 box Fri home Tigers Ryan Carpenter - L Red Sox Eduardo Rodriguez - L 6-9 -3 L 4.0 O 9-14 1-2 0-5 210 11.0 9
Jul 07, 2019 box Sun home Tigers Gregory Soto - L Red Sox David Price - L 3-6 -3 L -1.0 U 6-9 1-0 1-5 250 10.0 9
Aug 02, 2020 box Sun home Orioles Tommy Milone - L Rays Yonny Chirinos - R 5-1 4 W -3.5 U 12-6 0-1 4-0 170 9.5 9
Aug 03, 2020 box Mon home Mariners Justus Sheffield - L Athletics Frankie Montas - R 1-11 -10 L 3.0 O 4-12 0-1 1-10 170 9.0 9
Aug 04, 2020 box Tue home Mariners Justin Dunn - R Angels Andrew Heaney - L 3-5 -2 L -1.0 U 6-6 0-0 0-4 175 9.0 9
Aug 18, 2020 box Tue home Pirates JT Brubaker - R Indians Carlos Carrasco - R 3-6 -3 L 0.5 O 9-6 3-0 1-2 180 8.5 9
Aug 30, 2020 box Sun home Tigers Casey Mize - R Twins Kenta Maeda - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-5 0-0 1-1 185 8.5 9
Aug 31, 2020 box Mon home Red Sox Colten Brewer - R Braves Max Fried - L 3-6 -3 L -0.5 U 8-12 0-0 1-4 170 9.5 9
Sep 06, 2020 box Sun home Royals Matt Harvey - R White Sox Dallas Keuchel - L 2-8 -6 L -0.5 U 8-13 0-2 0-6 200 10.5 9
Sep 09, 2020 box Wed home Diamondbacks Taylor Clarke - R Dodgers Clayton Kershaw - L 4-6 -2 L 1.0 O 6-9 1-3 1-2 240 9.0 9
Sep 18, 2020 box Fri home Tigers Michael Fulmer - R Indians Zach Plesac - R 0-1 -1 L -7.5 U 6-5 0-0 0-1 180 8.5 9
Sep 19, 2020 box Sat home Pirates Mitch Keller - R Cardinals Kwang Hyun Kim - L 4-5 -1 L 0.5 O 6-3 0-1 4-1 170 8.5 9
Sep 19, 2020 box Sat home Rockies Chi Chi Gonzalez - R Dodgers Clayton Kershaw - L 1-6 -5 L -5.0 U 5-7 1-0 0-5 240 12.0 9
Sep 20, 2020 box Sun home Mariners Justin Dunn - R Padres Dinelson Lamet - R 4-7 -3 L 2.5 O 5-6 1-0 1-2 220 8.5 9
Oct 15, 2020 box Thu home Braves Bryse Wilson - R Dodgers Clayton Kershaw - L 10-2 8 W 3.0 O 14-3 0-2 8-1 200 9.0 9


May 04, 2021 box Tue home Cubs Kyle Hendricks - R Dodgers Clayton Kershaw - L 180 5.5


----------

